# Any type ones had a baby?



## Amberzak (Aug 30, 2017)

so husband and I are trying for a baby. I was never wanting to have a baby because of the diabetes but we went and saw the prenatal nurse who deals with the diabetes and she gave me some reassurances. 

So, any advice? 

Very excited. I always wanted a child and we were looking at ways like surrogacy, but the nurse was reassuring. 

Just started folic acid. 5mg a day.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 30, 2017)

Sorry I can't help, wanted to give your post a bump up.
I know their are a few people on here who are ? I hope they will be along soon.


----------



## Sprogladite (Aug 30, 2017)

I did, when I was 16!  I didn't find the diabetes was a huge pain until the very end, where I ran into trouble with pre-eclampsia, but it's very possible that could have happened anyway even without the diabetes.  You'll be monitored closely as it's technically a "high risk" pregnancy, but that made me feel a lot more secure tbh.  The major upside is that you get sooooo many more scans, it was more or less weekly for me! Amazing! I ended up having an emergency c section because of the pre-eclampsia but my son was born happy and healthy (although he was 8lbs 11, born 5 weeks early...the size was definitely the diabetes  lol) and he is now 12!  good luck!


----------



## Amberzak (Aug 30, 2017)

Wow. Yeah, I've heard that diabetics can have big babies. My husband was a big one too


----------



## Sprogladite (Aug 30, 2017)

Amberzak said:


> Wow. Yeah, I've heard that diabetics can have big babies. My husband was a big one too



In all fairness, I caught a cold at 32 weeks and my sugars went through the roof, so it all went straight to baby too.  Have to admit I'm pretty glad he didn't go full term, I don't think I'd have been able to lift him lol!


----------



## Amberzak (Aug 30, 2017)

Sprogladite said:


> In all fairness, I caught a cold at 32 weeks and my sugars went through the roof, so it all went straight to baby too.  Have to admit I'm pretty glad he didn't go full term, I don't think I'd have been able to lift him lol!


My sugars are a bit higher than most peoples. My hba1c was 8.4 last check. But that's the lowest it's ever been


----------



## Sprogladite (Aug 30, 2017)

Amberzak said:


> My sugars are a bit higher than most peoples. My hba1c was 8.4 last check. But that's the lowest it's ever been



Back then I was on fixed doses and mine were also running high - I'd typically be in the 12s - 15s fairly consistently.  The doctors were on my case a lot of the time about bringing them down, and I did try, but then would get stressed out and go even higher so in the end I aimed to be consistent.  It is definitely do-able


----------



## Amberzak (Aug 30, 2017)

Yeah. My nurses want consistency for me. And I've managed to reduce my hypos right down


----------



## Lisa66 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi, I'm sure there are others with more up to date and relevant information, but your question asked any type 1s had babies and so yes, I have...but a while ago. 

My children are now 22 and 24 and I'd been diabetic for 11 ish years. 

I completely agree with @Sprogladite regarding the scans and tests. As the weeks went on I was at the clinic at least every two weeks and I found all the extra scans etc very reassuring too...and gave me more opportunities to get answers to my questions. I was on fixed dosed insulin back then and the self blood sugar monitoring, pumps, insulin regimes now are much better at keeping you on track. 

With my daughter I was allowed to go to 40 weeks, with my son I had a different consultant who wanted me induced at 39...although my son still decided to take a day or two...he hasn't changed, he's still not great at getting up!. Both were around 8 1/2 pounds. So no real advice I'm afraid, just wanted to send you reassurance and a positive message. (Sorry for ramble).

Anyway...how exciting and and good luck! X


----------



## Cleo (Aug 30, 2017)

Hey, type 1 here with a 3.5 yr old and a 1 yr old.  I had them at the ripe old age of 37 and 39.  

You'll be fine  

It's a lot of hard work, not just during the pregnancy but also during the pre conception period. But the good news is that it's doable !!!! Have you been on a Dafne course ? That really helped me a lot .  

As soon as I found out I was pregnant I was testing my BGa about 10-14 daily (this was welcomed by Drs and not considered excessive at all) throughout the pregnancy.  I was seen at the ante natal clinic every 2 weeks (nurse does your BP and checks your urine), then joint consultation with obstetrician and endocrinologist.  There was also a DSN and a dietician we could call / email etc.  In addition to the standard scans at 12, 20 and 32 weeks , I had scans at 28 and 36 weeks .  The 20
Week scan was done by a specialist as they had to check the heart in more detail.  In all honesty I felt like I was being looked so well ! 

Firsr trimester BG were low in first pregnancy and high in second pregnancy (wierd !!?).  Second trimester they stabilized and 3rd I was very insulin resistant so neeeded metformin as well.  

It's a lot of hard but as I said in the beginning it's do-able.  both my boys were born by C section and they are both perfectly healthy.  

Hope that helps xxx


----------



## Amberzak (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks for the reassurance. 

I'm 34, so always like to hear about people who had children later in life. 

I test 8-10 times a day anyway so won't be too much more. If I can afford it, I'm hoping to have the libre most of the time. 

@Cleo im on the insulin pump and I did an equivalent of DAFNE.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 31, 2017)

I was trying to think of something funny with the title of this post. My wife has had 2 of my kids. My son is 15, 6ft 3 & would take some stopping if anyone tried. Both my kids are big "D" free & I have been T1 for more than 51yrs. Keep checking & good luck


----------



## grainger (Sep 19, 2017)

Hey

I've had one healthy boy and currently pregnant with my second (I'm 35). 

One thing I'll say is that you definitely get well looked after, early scans, more scans, regular appointments (every 2 weeks for me), and for me with my first whilst the induction didn't go as planned and I ended up with a c section, I felt confident and well looked after the entire time.

Good luck and whilst it is stressful try to enjoy


----------



## Paige (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi, I’m 24 I’m a type 1 of 14 years and I have 2 happy healthy babies! Ava is nearly 3 and Ella has just turnt 1! My pregnancy with Ava was ok, just had high blood pressure my blood were fine the whole way through she was 7lb 9 .. my pregnancy with Ella was abit harder, my blood sugar was hard to control she was a month early, born by csection and weighed 8lb 14! Hope that helps x


----------

